# Forum Offer Mazzer Mini On Demand Electronic Grinder £575 delivered!



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Forum offer Mazzer Mini E grinder £575 delivered

Stepless micrometrical grinding adjustment.

Electronic device to select the dose.

Grinds on demand. Every dose of coffee is fresh.

Single and double dose with independent adjustment.

Electronic touch pad.

Power - 250 Watt

Grinder blades - 64mm Dia.

Grinding speed - 1400rpm (50 HZ), 1600rpm (60 HZ)

Hopper capacity - 0.6Kg

Dose adjustment - 4 - 19grm

Width - 168mm

Depth - 340mm

Height - 470mm

Grinder weight - 10.2kg

Let me know if you are interested........


----------

